# Camp Chase Railroad



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Camp Chase Railroad diesels crossing the Darby just outside of Columbus, Ohio. Camp Chase was a Union Army POW camp in Columbus during the Civil War, 3100 Confederate Solders are buried there.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ummm, I wonder how long they'll trust those columns to hold that bridge up? Perfect examples of the condition of American infrastructure.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Fire21 said:


> Ummm, I wonder how long they'll trust those columns to hold that bridge up? Perfect examples of the condition of American infrastructure.



That is the first thing I noticed after the clear blue skies.
A little more loss of concrete and they will have a catastrophic failure! The supports for the beams are there!
And it depends on what are in the cars and if there is a river underneath on the size of the destruction that would occur.

That picture should be sent to the FRA. :smokin:
Nice pictures.:thumbsup:


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

The hoppers are shuttled back and forth to grain silos about 10 miles West of Columbus. These were heading back to Columbus so would have been filled with grain. The bridge crosses the Darby Creek which is pretty good size, more like a river.

Bill


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well I guess the birds would be happy, but the fish might die if they eat too many. 

After a second closer look at the pictures I guess it is not that bad after all.
It looks like they secured the supports to the beams with bungee cords. 

I hope you had a hard hat on if you went under it in a boat.


----------

